# word cannot complete the save due to file permission



## aloha22 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am using Word 2000 version 9.0.2720 ( stand alone not as part of a suite or office).

I tried going to tools, options, security and the read only is off.

When I save a new document, all is well. When I then make changes and attempt to save I get this error message: Word cannot complete the save due to a file permission error. Do you want to retry the save. Yes or no. If I say yes...the system will save my documet under a new name for ex: WRL 1234.tpm. If I say no, I loose everything.

Help...


----------



## WOB (Nov 8, 2007)

I am having the same problem, only I have Microsoft Office 2007 and Windows XP Pro. This happens randomly in Word . Sometimes I can select save with no problem other times (same document) gives me "cannot complete
the save....." and I have to save it to another name. 

Most of my documents have been created as templates and then saved as documents which I change often. Both XP and Office are completely up to date. 

Other information that may be relevant: These documents contain tables or multiple tables. Some of the problem document's templates were created by cutting and pasting from other documents. 

This has been going on for weeks and is driving me crazy!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you on a network? It seems like you have rights to create items but not modify them. Check with your administrator and have them look into it. 

Also if you make a file based upon a template, then it sometimes give you heartache when you try to save over that template. If you save it as something else then close out of Word you can then change the file name after deleting the original.


----------



## WOB (Nov 8, 2007)

We have a peer to peer network. I have tried moving the file from the shared drive to my C drive. I have also tried saving the documents as a different format as suggested. 

The weird thing is the inconsistency of the error. Sometimes I can just "save" my changes with no problem, other times I get the error message and I must save it as a different file name, then delete the original file as it is now not up to date. It is very tiresome and confusing with renaming files and all. 

I have searched and searched forums, Microsoft support etc. I have recreated all of my files in that folder, used the "open and repair document" feature, removed add-ins from Office 2007, created a new folder and moved the data from one drive to another. I have used the office diagnostic tool. 

I have hundreds of documents on my computer, basically this happens only within one folder containing 15 files, of the 15, only a few are getting this error message inconsistently.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is one group of complaints, although various reasons are offered, but nothing substantial - still, one might work in your cases
http://forums.microsoft.com/WindowsOneCare/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=906300&SiteID=2
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/212347
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305323
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311153
http://www.officehelp.in/1476305/word-cannot-complete-save-due
HTH - good luck!


----------

